# Who starts at C?



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Miller will probably play PF until C-Webb gets back, but who starts when he gets back?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I would start Divac because he is the one they are all familiar with. I don't see him playing big minutes until the playoffs though, so Miller will still get a lot of court time. After next season though, I'd bank on Miller.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Final Report Card: Brad Miller


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> Final Report Card: Brad Miller


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I say stick with Vlade, but I also dont know much about Miller's passing ability


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

How many more years does Vlade have on his contract? I tried to understand it all the other day while I was watching ESPN News, but they were going to fast for me... I don't see why they'd get Miller (an All-Star), just to sit on the bench. Now, I know he won't be sitting there a lot, but don't you think he'll be getting more minutes than Pollard did? I was wondering about a few more of the other guys contracts, but I'll save those for another post.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

This is Vlade's last year, and I believe he'll be 36 when the season is finished. He is still a good player, but he doesn't have much time left in him. The Kings didn't want him to retire with Pollard inheriting the starting job, so they traded for Miller. He may or may not start this year, but he'll get heavy minutes as the backup PF/C regardless. He is more of an piece so they don't drop back down in the future than a huge difference maker today (though he will definitely help).


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Is Vlade planning to reitre after this season? If not, do you think the Kings will resign him?


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

divac should be re-signed. even at 36 he is one of the best centers out there. there just aren't enough quality big men out there. heck, kevin willis is 43 or something and he's playing backup for spurs. i'm sure divac will be a solid contributor for a couple more years.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Vlade should be re-signed. He doesn't have to play not even 20 mins. Just teach Miller about passing and how to defend and stuff like that. And Kings will win the Champion.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

With Miller in the mix, Divac's role will change 

_At the very least, Miller's acquisition accomplishes three things: (1) It enables Divac to play reduced minutes, down from 29.8 per game last season, thereby possibly extending his career; (2) it provides quality frontcourt depth, particularly in light of Chris Webber's rash of injuries; and (3) with the Kings' center entering the final season of his six-year contract, it eases the transition to life after Vlade._ 

:yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> With Miller in the mix, Divac's role will change
> 
> _At the very least, Miller's acquisition accomplishes three things: (1) It enables Divac to play reduced minutes, down from 29.8 per game last season, thereby possibly extending his career; (2) it provides quality frontcourt depth, particularly in light of Chris Webber's rash of injuries; and (3) with the Kings' center entering the final season of his six-year contract, it eases the transition to life after Vlade._
> ...


:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Thought I should bump this since we have now seen him play with the Kings for a few weeks.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Here are Miller's last three games:

vs. Golden State: 11 Points, 9 Rebounds, 11 Assists
vs. Utah: 17 Points, 13 Rebounds, 8 Assists
vs. Orlando: 22 Points, 14 Rebounds, 10 Assists

It's got to be Vlade that goes to the bench


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

i think brad should start


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

Brad Miller. He can just play the minutes whether at PF or C. If Vlade or Webber need a breather or get into early foul trouble, Miller can shift into one of their positions.

I would start Miller at C and Webber at PF. Webber gets into early foul trouble, move Miller to PF, and Vlade to C.


----------



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

keep Divac at C and Miller at PF and have Webber come off the bench. There is no way he will be playing like he was 2 years ago, and the way he played last year after he came back from injury was just awful and 1 dimensional (shooting from the top left side of the key over aand over and never going for any offensive rebounds).

it sucks that i had to say that, but i honestly think thats the best for the team, that way he wont be taking away so many shots from Stojakovic (how many games last year did stojakovic dissapear from when Webber was shooting the ball over 20 times a game and only making 8 or 9 of them?


----------

